# Long Coat Dark Sable DDR GSD Breeders in SoCal



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey Everyone! I've been in search of (for what seems like eternity) a breeder of long coat sable DDR German Shepherds. It seems there are a lot of breeders who don't have updated web pages, or no web pages in general, and I feel I've hit a road block.
I currently own a WGSL going through personal protection training as beautiful and smart as he is, I've been doing some research and feel a DDR GSD would fit my family lifestyle well also. I don't mind the travel 2-3 hour travel on road, I'm even willing to fly 2-3 hours out as well if I can't find the right fit in Cali, but do not want to purchase a pup without first visiting or without either the dam or sire on site. I'm hoping to find a pup within the year before my boy turns 2 so they can both enjoy their lives together.
Any help on breeders you know of that produce these types of puppies is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

melaniep said:


> Hey Everyone! I've been in search of (for what seems like eternity) a breeder of long coat sable DDR German Shepherds. It seems there are a lot of breeders who don't have updated web pages, or no web pages in general, and I feel I've hit a road block.
> I currently own a WGSL going through personal protection training as beautiful and smart as he is, I've been doing some research and feel a DDR GSD would fit my family lifestyle well also. I don't mind the travel 2-3 hour travel on road, I'm even willing to fly 2-3 hours out as well if I can't find the right fit in Cali, but do not want to purchase a pup without first visiting or without either the dam or sire on site. I'm hoping to find a pup within the year before my boy turns 2 so they can both enjoy their lives together.
> Any help on breeders you know of that produce these types of puppies is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I know of some breeders that has produced dark sable long coats, but they aren’t breeding East German dogs. I know a breeder breeding East German dogs, but I’ve never seen her produce a long coat.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure I've ever seen a longcoat DDR, would think that wouldn't happen. Long coats are a fault and the DDR were really strict about breeding. 
OP might want to research that.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen a longcoat DDR, would think that wouldn't happen. Long coats are a fault and the DDR were really strict about breeding.
> OP might want to research that.


Not necessarily a breeder of long coats, but the long coat gene could run in their line producing a long coat ddr pup. If there has been a breeder that ever along the line at any point produced a long coat, then there is a slight chance they will produce another.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I know of some breeders that has produced dark sable long coats, but they aren’t breeding East German dogs. I know a breeder breeding East German dogs, but I’ve never seen her produce a long coat.


If you don’t mind listing out a few I could look into that would be great. I know the long coats don’t typically run in the ddr lines.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

I’d also like to point out I wouldn’t mind a cross with east & west German. I am mainly looking for the specific look but obviously will have to look into it further once finding the right breeder and making sure the temperaments are also great.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Pure DDR dogs are rare. I think it would be better for you to define the dog you are looking for, temperament, drive, lifestyle etc... And then research/visit the breeders that are suggested.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

SentinelHarts....Dublin, CA


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

David Winners said:


> *Pure DDR dogs are rare*. I think it would be better for you to define the dog you are looking for, temperament, drive, lifestyle etc... And then research/visit the breeders that are suggested.


I think you mean the old DDR temperament is rare because the selection criteria for mating pairs is different now than it was back then.

However, there are many breeders preserving genetics that are traceable back to the DDR unmixed.

Here is @* wolfstraum :*

_".....the type and the bloodlines used in the DDR are indeed preserved by some German breeders. They do not mix the WG sport lines - the Fero, Mink, Asko, Tom etc into their lines. There are still dogs who are "DDR" just like there are Czech dogs, there are show dogs, there are WGWL dogs....just because they have SV numbers now does not make them lose their "type" or origin. I get so tired of that argument.....they are a specific type and set of bloodlines." - wolfstraum aka lee_









DDR German Shepherds


I've run across references to the DDR German Shepherds and in my research I've heard they're a strain of the GSD originally bred by the East German military and police forces prior to Germany's reunification. From what I've heard they've got higher drive, tend to be towards the bulkier end of...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

This breeding has a chance of dark sable long coats.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Pure DDR dogs are rare. I think it would be better for you to define the dog you are looking for, temperament, drive, lifestyle etc... And then research/visit the breeders that are suggested.


Im aware of what kind of dog I want I have done plenty of research. I’m only here to get suggestions on breeders anyone has used or is aware of that produces ddr (whether mixed with WG or not) shepherds that have the look I want. I will look into the breeders suggested and decide on my own if this fits my lifestyle. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> This breeding has a chance of dark sable long coats.
> View attachment 568799


Thank you for the suggestion! I will look into them


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

Fodder said:


> SentinelHarts....Dublin, CA


I’ve actually come across them before, don’t know what turned me away. I’ll definitely give them a second look! Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

melaniep said:


> I’ve actually come across them before, don’t know what turned me away. I’ll definitely give them a second look! Thank you!


I would give them a second look. I know dogs from Camilla's breedings and they are very stable in temperament and healthy. Coats pop up now and then, though the breeder doesn't breed for coat or color.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Also check out 





Weberhaus German Shepherds - Home


German Shepherd dog, German shepherd Kansas Breeder, Working line Breeder, German shepherd Import, Czech German shepherds,DDR lines, East German Shepherds, German shepherd Stud dogs, German shepherd Puppies, German shepherds For sale, Puppies for sale, Black sable puppies, Dark sable puppies,




weberhausgsd.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While I am being quoted and still confirm that statement. I will now add a caution. The DDR lines have dwindled. The public's fascinatiaon with the color and heads is detrimental to the production of a balanced well rounded dog. There are some very very strong genetics being back massed and used indiscriminately without regard or knowledge of characteristics and what the pup could mature into as far as aggression and protective behaviors. I do not recommend pure DDR dogs to the newbie, the casual owner or a sport home.....I think the blood MUST be used judiciously and by knowledgeable, ethical breeders who are not just striving for financial cash flow in a market niche.

AND!!!! In general, prey drive and toy drive is lower to the point of non existant, NOT higher! They are NOT good sport prospects in terms of current training protocals and performance.


Lee


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

melaniep said:


> If you don’t mind listing out a few I could look into that would be great. I know the long coats don’t typically run in the ddr lines.


Actually, they do. There are plenty of Pure DDR dogs that carry for longcoat. I have a couple myself, Carlo von der burg Stolpen, Pepe von Weltwitz, Union Rags von SentinelHarts to name a few.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I recently purchased this pure East Lineage Female. She is 4.5 years old and has been a pet. She has been in training for a few months and we hope to get her BH in the next month or so. She has shown inclination for sport and the plan is to get her IGP title. Her hips and elbows are cert'd and are nice. Ultimately, I do plan to breed her






Ruby von Schraderhaus


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ruby von Schraderhaus




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

SentinelHarts said:


> I recently purchased this pure East Lineage Female. She is 4.5 years old and has been a pet. She has been in training for a few months and we hope to get her BH in the next month or so. She has shown inclination for sport and the plan is to get her IGP title. Her hips and elbows are cert'd and are nice. Ultimately, I do plan to breed her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty! We actually spoke a couple months ago about a litter you were planning to have, if everything works out, by the end of this year. Still trying to convince my husband we need another dog LOL! He’ll come around, we have time thankfully.


----------

